# Kawasaki FC420V - Governor



## Livinggrape (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone: Newby here! I have a John Deere 240 with a Kawasaki 14 HP FC420V vertical shaft. It overheated and now the governor does not work. Engine races all the time. I assume it has an internal governor and with overheating has deformed the internal parts? Can anyone give guidance? Thanks in advance. Bob Livingstone Grand Isle, VT


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will have to take the sump off of the engine in order to determine what is wrong with the internal governor. May have a stuck spool, or the flyweights came off and it could be some other problem. The only way to tell is to remove the sump for inspection.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Livinggrape said:


> Hi Everyone: Newby here! I have a John Deere 240 with a Kawasaki 14 HP FC420V vertical shaft. It overheated and now the governor does not work. Engine races all the time. I assume it has an internal governor and with overheating has deformed the internal parts? Can anyone give guidance? Thanks in advance. Bob Livingstone Grand Isle, VT



If he is on Grand Isle, Vermont in the middle of Lake Champlain a Kawi. dealer might be hard to come by.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

shortlid said:


> If he is on Grand Isle, Vermont in the middle of Lake Champlain a Kawi. dealer might be hard to come by.


There are no less the 8 Kawasaki dealers within 15 miles of Grand Isle, but what does this have to do with the original posters question???


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Good to hear, just stating that I have issues finding Kawi. parts some times here in New Hampshire. The two local Kawi. dealers here in Derry, NH don't even stock NGK plugs for Kawi. engines? Grand Isle, VT is pretty rural in the middle of Lake Champlain. Milton, VT is over half hour from most places in Grand Isle if you are driving and the other choice is Platsburgh, NY. I hope he has a boat with today's gas prices! As a crow flies distances can be very inaccurate on a island. Shopping online has helped me a lot. 

Just trying to help with my experince with the small Kawi. dealers near me and my time on Grand Isle.


----------

